# HP Envy 4500 printer won't print over wireless



## simon726 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey folks,

I have a client that I had known for a while and he got the HP ENVY 4500 All-in-one printer, scanner and photocopier device. His computer is a Toshiba laptop running Windows Vista Home Premium edition. I’ve been trying to solve this particular issue for almost a few months now.

I’ve installed the drivers along with the associated software needed for the printer. I’ve attempted to install the printer over the Wi-Fi network by connecting through the client’s wireless router (from my own experience/observations, the client use to have cable modem/wireless gateway device (that his cable company provided to him in the past) that is limited to 802.11g devices and the HP Envy 4500 AIO printer is a 802.11n device), but that didn’t work. My client has since switched to an xDSL internet provider and they provided him with a modem/wireless gateway device (that is Wireless-N capable). 

I’ve also attempted to uninstall and reinstall the drivers along with getting the up-to-date printer drivers from the HP website (plus updating the firmware), but all of these steps yield nothing.

I’m not sure if the so-called HP ePrint function is required to print documents as well - even if printing locally. That could be likely the cause. In addition, the printer states that it can also connect with a USB cable (in which unfortunately is not included in the box). I haven’t tried that step yet however (but I do have a few USB cables lying around in my house).

Anyways, to summarize how can I fix the problem on printing my client’s HP ENVY 4500 AIO printer over the Wi-Fi network?

Does anyone have this same printer and if so, what were the steps to fix the problem?


----------



## Phiferal (Feb 27, 2015)

Did you ever find an answer? My HP Envy 4500 is doing the same thing. It worked wirelessly from my laptop pic and iPad for over 5 months then after finishing a print job just stopped working. It shows it's connected to my wireless network, and when I go to print it shows as an available printer, but the job never goes through!

I loved this printer and I'd really like to salvage it!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did either of you try restoring it to factory default as mentioned here My HP ENVY 4500 won't connect to wifi. - Page 2 - HP Support Forum - 4099292


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You have to use a usb cable as the best method to install that wirelessly and you state you have usb cables lying around so go and do it. When done you remove the usb cable it does not have to stay there.


----------



## 4Phoenix (Sep 6, 2016)

HP provides a free tool called HP Print and Scan Doctor to diagnose and resolve printing problems. Download and run HP Print and Scan Doctor to quickly and automatically perform several troubleshooting tasks known to resolve this issue. When this link is clicked, HP Print and Scan Doctor is downloaded using your Internet browser's download capabilities.

Try these recommendations and procedures to help troubleshoot and avoid wireless connectivity issues.


Restart the printer and the computer: Restarting the computer and the printer can clear possible error conditions.

Confirm the printer connection and network name: On your printer, make sure the Wireless feature is on, and the printer is connected to the same network as your computer or mobile device.
Some printers have a Wireless icon and a blue light on the printer control panel. Make sure this light is on, and not blinking.
NOTE:
If you connect your printer with a USB cable, HP ePrint does not work.​
Manually connect the printer to the network: Many HP printers have a wireless setup wizard tool available on the printer control panel network or wireless settings menus. Follow the on-screen instructions to type your network name and password to connect the printer to the network.

Move the printer and router closer together: Move the printer and the computer closer to your wireless router, but no closer than 6 ft (1.8 m). Wireless signals can be weaker at greater distances between the printer and the router.

Restart the router: If you are experiencing a slow or intermittent wireless connection, try restarting your router. Consult your router manufacturer, Internet service provider, or network administrator for instructions on how to restart the router.

Check the router band setting: HP printers only support the 2.4GHz band. If your router is set to the 5GHz band, the printer cannot connect to the network.

Check your firewall software: Your firewall software might prevent the printer from accessing the computer. Accept or allow any firewall messages that display during the printer software download and installation, or configure the software to allow HP downloads and installations.

Check for obstructions between the printer and the router: Remove any metal objects between the printer, the computer, and the access point (router). Objects such as refrigerators or metal bookcases can interfere with wireless signals.

Check for other devices that emit radio and wireless signals: Move any devices that emit radio signals, such as microwaves and cordless telephones, farther away from the printer. They can interfere with wireless signals.

Set the IP address on the printer: Your printer can bypass automatic IP address assignment by DHCP and use any valid IP address you choose. Use the front panel menu to type an IP address that is valid for use on your local area network.

4Phoenix


----------

